# Anti fascist call outs, activities etc



## raknor (May 22, 2015)

I thought it might be useful to have a dedicated thread for call outs etc as despite the fractures within the far right, it feels like every weekend there are small groups of fash organising somewhere! 

As I have meet a few of you lovely urbanites at various anti fascist activities over the past few years I think there is an audience for this type of thread (apologies if its been done before, I did try a search and nothing came up) as a central point to share upcoming actions.  


So to kick off here is one for tomorrow 

http://antifascistnetwork.org/2015/05/18/against-neo-nazi-terror-this-sat-23rd-in-central-london/


----------



## albionism (May 23, 2015)

For Sydney-siders


----------



## malatesta32 (May 23, 2015)

good idea Raknor! there was a thing in colchester yesterday with the EDL hijacking the rigby memorial for themselves despite the family repeatedly saying they want nothing to do with them. i think about 50 antifascists turned up which may have been perceived as against memorials, rigby etc. the far right are spreading themselves thinly which means spreading us thinly and they have not gone away. antifascist response has dwindled though some stalwarts are out every weekend which is most admirable.


----------



## malatesta32 (May 23, 2015)

yorkshire EDL demo in halifax today on child grooming issue. the yorkshire RO is gail speight who has been accused of robbing cash off collections and this has created further rifts with pro- and anti-gail groups so it will be interesting as to who shows up. some of speight's mates are being done for the MfE fight outside that pub in brighton.


----------



## raknor (Jun 19, 2015)

Some more dates or the diary 

June 27th Stop Britain First in Luton 

http://uaf.org.uk/2015/05/stop-the-fascists-luton-golders-green-sheffield/


----------



## raknor (Jun 19, 2015)

July 4th 
Opoose Nazis in Golders Green 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1582735885325920/


----------



## raknor (Jun 19, 2015)

July 4th 

Stop the EDL in Sheffield 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1612941032257302/


----------



## raknor (Jun 19, 2015)

July 4th 

Anti Racist Action in Stockton 

https://www.facebook.com/events/438205983005198/


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 19, 2015)

Just a heads up - Pulled this off the Pie & Mash Facebook. They are basically a bunch of no mark muppets but they are obviously reading this forum. 

"*** is the idiot who does the MALATESTA blog . A pathetic attempt to scare us but when he posts on the URBAN 75 blog he gets a regular slating from another lefty going by the name of BUTCHERS APRON who also thinks our *** is a twat. He denies this and tries to tell people that butchers apron is himself. In that case then *** should seek medical help , arguing with yourself is very strange to say the least. Oh *** don't you just love us."


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 19, 2015)

what tangled webs we weave eh? poo and mash are a no mark facebook group who have no idea of their own insignificance.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 19, 2015)

I removed the names involved here.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 19, 2015)

it dont matter they're all bogus apart from the fact i live in edinburgh and butcher's apron is actually joey owens.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 20, 2015)

Pie and mash are idiots. They called a row with Clapton Ffs  and did not show. Internet coke hard flaccid 18 months pregnant balding grasses.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 20, 2015)

TopCat said:


> Pie and mash are idiots. They called a row with Clapton Ffs  and did not show. Internet coke hard flaccid 18 months pregnant balding grasses.



They did show up at Southend Manor vs Clapton and it did not work out too well for them.  Apparently a few of them turned up at Southend United and were stood round wondering where all the lefties were.


----------



## raknor (Jun 25, 2015)

Just a quick reminder for those in or near Luton this Saturday 

http://antifascistnetwork.org/2015/06/25/oppose-britain-first-in-luton-this-saturday/


----------



## raknor (Jul 11, 2015)

More upcoming activities

July 25th

https://www.facebook.com/events/1573788092882800/

Unite against hatred demo against the EDL in Lincoln


----------



## raknor (Jul 11, 2015)

Also on the 25th July

https://www.facebook.com/wearewakefieldyorkshire

Oppose the NF march in Wakefield


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 11, 2015)

good stuff, thanks for the heeds up!


----------



## raknor (Jul 31, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=830512900378076&id=776459395783427&fref=nf


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 31, 2015)

You should write a book about this


----------



## raknor (Aug 3, 2015)

In lieu of the White Man March to be held on 15th August in Liverpool there is a open counter mobilisation meeting hosted by Leeds Anti Fascist Network tomorrow evening 






https://www.facebook.com/events/109067279438546/


----------



## raknor (Aug 10, 2015)

A gentle nudge to remind everyone of the activity in  Liverpool this weekend 






http://antifascistnetwork.org/2015/...p-the-white-man-march-in-liverpool/#more-3035











various groups across the country are organising coaches 

http://antifascistnetwork.org/2015/07/28/stop-the-white-man-march-update/


----------



## JTG (Aug 12, 2015)

Joe Anderson just posted this on Twitter:


----------



## ddraig (Aug 12, 2015)

that was posted in the Mirror article along with the 'rules' on what the na dicks are meant to wear


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2015)

ddraig said:


> that was posted in the Mirror article along with the 'rules' on what the na dicks are meant to wear


by the end of proceedings i understand handcuffs de rigeur for the master race


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2015)

JTG said:


> Joe Anderson just posted this on Twitter:



 
they're fucking illiterate


----------



## two sheds (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks a bit suspect, though. A wind-up I'd have thought.


----------



## raknor (Aug 12, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Looks a bit suspect, though. A wind-up I'd have thought.



They are denying anything to do with it, blaming "the reds" for trying to stir up trouble.

Although the reaction to this from other fash, has been far from supportive, so they would have to take that stance even if they did produce it!


----------



## treelover (Aug 12, 2015)

raknor said:


> A gentle nudge to remind everyone of the activity in  Liverpool this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"History shows Liverpool has always stood up against bigots"

Not always, I can recall my Catholic mother having to hide away every July 12th

as you were.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 16, 2015)

News about Liverpool yesterday reaches Berlin ...


----------



## raknor (Aug 22, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/events/669927613109443/

5th September


----------



## raknor (Aug 22, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/events/787314641379973/


----------



## raknor (Aug 29, 2015)

Credit to TopCat for the heads up & DrRingDing for the link

BNP in Croydon September 5th

http://insidecroydon.com/2015/08/28/unions-call-for-support-for-anti-bnp-rally-at-lunar-house/


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 29, 2015)

It's a UaF event. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/118099185203291/

But seems the only thing happening.


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Final Statement from Lola on the recent courtcase. Circulate if possible.
https://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2015/08/30/final-statement-from-lola-on-the-recent-court-case/


----------



## Red Sky (Aug 31, 2015)

malatesta32 said:


> Final Statement from Lola on the recent courtcase. Circulate if possible.
> https://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2015/08/30/final-statement-from-lola-on-the-recent-court-case/



Has the Pie & Mash Facebook disappeared in the wake of this? Was it Marsh/Turner all along?


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 31, 2015)

yes it was marsh and a girl called sammi doing poo and marsh page. they are maintaining 'radio silence' on 'secure comms' (facebook). Marsh is a bully who stabbed two young lads and attacked a 5' 2" woman. He has lost a lot of rep on the far right as they went for a 'secret visit' to brighton which was found out and he hid in a pub toilet and has called for demos/confrontations and bottled out. more to come on his 'hooligan behaviour.'


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 12, 2015)

Brighton anti-fascists back from Dover today. "Wirral Infidels, who the fuck are you?"


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 12, 2015)

Dover was sketchy to say the least.....

AFN write up 

So, what actually happened in ‪#‎Dover‬ today?
Around 200-250 fascists attempted to march to the port to demonstrate against refugees and for a closed border. The AFN and locals opposed them, drawing around 150 people in a militant bloc.
We took the initiative early on by occupying the fascists meet-up point in the Castle Pub before their march had a chance to set off. Despite coming under sustained attack from bricks and bottles, antifascists held their ground and put flight a few groups that came looking for a fight (grabbing a couple of trophies in the mean time).
The police kettled us, attempting to move the fascists onto their march route. We broke out of the kettle, and re-occupied their route. Riot police kettled us again, and held us while they marched the fascists on to their rally point in the port. Antifascists then marched unopposed and un kettled through the streets of central Dover, back to Pencester Park.
The day should be a wake-up call to all those involved in the‪#‎RefugeesWelcome‬ movement- Fascists can still mobilise in numbers and have the capacity for a huge amount of violence. Unless we recognise and combat this threat now, it may soon be very difficult, if not impossible, to organise refugee and migrant solidarity actions without the threat of far-right attack. Although it is really great that thousands of people marched across the country to show that refugees are welcome, it does show that our movement is not yet taking the threat of fascism seriously. Many people would rather go on a pointless, feelgood bimble through central London than physically make sure refugees and migrants are always welcome here by combating violent racists.
A special shoutout to Folkestone United for being so awesome and supporting us throughout the day!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 12, 2015)

Not a sniff of fash in Brighton today at the Refugee demo - was anticipating it tbh. Fash turnout in Dover sounds bigger than Refugee demo - depressing.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 12, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Not a sniff of fash in Brighton today at the Refugee demo - was anticipating it tbh. Fash turnout in Dover sounds bigger than Refugee demo - depressing.



Why were you expecting fash in Brighton? We don't have any fash in Brighton. 

Fash turnout in Dover was between 150 and 200, it was a who's who of the various EDL splinter groups as well as a few outright white supremacists. Sadly they will regard it as a great success.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 12, 2015)

Red Sky said:


> Why were you expecting fash in Brighton? We don't have any fash in Brighton.



No fash in Brighton? I'd beg to differ tbh.


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 12, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No fash in Brighton? I'd beg to differ tbh.



On or around St George's Day maybe but we have virtually none who dare raise their heads above the parapet locally the rest of the year.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 12, 2015)

Red Sky said:


> On or around St George's Day maybe but we have virtually none who dare raise their heads above the parapet locally the rest of the year.



Except that dodgy looking photographer.

Sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2015)

talking about dodgy photographers, there is someone in Cardiff with a weird redwatch twitter account, apparently were an activist including DPAC and now gone weird, posting nasty stuff about an ex and having loads of twitter accounts. also posted stuff about other activists here
Christos Palmer, has mental issues
Redwatch Cymru (@RedwatchCymru) on Twitter
can't find the demotix page


----------



## raknor (Sep 23, 2015)

This Saturday






Stop the EDL in Colchester | Facebook


----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 26, 2015)

80 EDL or so in colchester, about a 1/4 of that at NF do in hull.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 1, 2015)

Call Out For Aylesbury !
Cover photos - Oxford Anti-Fascists | Facebook
10th October 2015
11.30 am
Market Square, Aylesbury !


----------



## tony.c (Oct 1, 2015)

malatesta32 said:


> 80 EDL or so in colchester


Essex antifa report:
Essex Anti-fascists


----------



## Nigel (Oct 1, 2015)

Leaflet for counter demo: EDL 10th October 2015, Aylesbury


----------



## Nigel (Oct 1, 2015)

tony.c said:


> Essex antifa report:
> Essex Anti-fascists


Great Redsult !


----------



## albionism (Oct 8, 2015)

There's a counter rally to oppose these fuck-muppets tomorrow. Sydney-siders,
get to Parramatta  around 4pm if you can.


----------



## Perry Solstice (Oct 14, 2015)

"The EDL are planning a march in Scarborough on Saturday (17th Oct) . Activists in Scarborough are planning a counter demo and want support. Meeting at 1pm out side the Brunswick shopping centre. The EDL are expected at the train station at 1:30. Thanks"


----------



## raknor (Oct 15, 2015)

There seems to quite a few anti fascist activities going on this weekend

1 Burton on Trent






Stop Britain First: Racists Out Of Burton! | Facebook


----------



## raknor (Oct 15, 2015)

2 Bristol







Timeline Photos - Bristol Antifascists | Facebook


----------



## raknor (Oct 15, 2015)

3 Dover






Refugees Are Welcome Here -  Dover demonstration | Facebook


----------



## raknor (Oct 15, 2015)

Perry Solstice said:


> "The EDL are planning a march in Scarborough on Saturday (17th Oct) . Activists in Scarborough are planning a counter demo and want support. Meeting at 1pm out side the Brunswick shopping centre. The EDL are expected at the train station at 1:30. Thanks"



Demonstrate! Fascist EDL not welcome in Scarborough - Saturday Oct 17 | Facebook


----------



## machine cat (Oct 15, 2015)

Meeting tomorrow at 1in12 re the EDL demo in Bradford on 07/11/2015

Bradford Anti-Fascist planning meeting | Facebook


----------



## tony.c (Oct 18, 2015)

raknor said:


> There seems to quite a few anti fascist activities going on this weekend
> 
> 1 Burton on Trent
> 
> ...





raknor said:


> 2 Bristol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





raknor said:


> 3 Dover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reports:
Burton on Trent  Hundreds At 'Britain First' protest in Burton-On-Trent - Heart West Midlands News

Bristol   Violence breaks out as opposing protest groups run riot in Bristol city centre

Dover  Open Dover, Open Europe migrant protest calls for open borders


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 19, 2015)

this just in (several days ago)
bristol - 30
British 1st Burton 100 or so
Scaboro -5!!!!


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 19, 2015)

The first responder is from Billingham. Almost sixty miles from Scarborough.


----------



## Red Sky (Nov 10, 2015)

Portsmouth EDL/ Pie & Mash Squad having a pop at a Refugees Welcome demo today. They blocked the route of the march.

Clashes at rival rallies over asylum seekers in Portsmouth - Portsmouth News


----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2016)

word of "white pride" day being in Swansea again, 26 March


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 6, 2016)

Someone I follow on Facebook just mentioned it and posted this. He's not fash btw. Time for some heads to be acquainted with the pavement.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 7, 2016)

fourteen fifteen words.


----------



## raknor (Jan 7, 2016)

Dover Update!

Updated information regarding groups organising transport to Dover on the 30th from London, Brighton & Manchester 

If anyone I know is driving down from south east London, give me a dm I'd be happy to contribute toward petrol as an alternative route.


----------



## raknor (Feb 26, 2016)

Northwest Infidels in Liverpool tomorrow
Details of anti fascist activity


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 27, 2016)

well, that went well for diddyfiddler and his gang of eejits!
#stopnwi hashtag on Twitter


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 27, 2016)

Been following online - the egg throwing was a corker! 

 @libcomorg
Lol, "let's go to #Liverpool," they said. "We'll smash the reds," they said. Now cowering behind coppers


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 27, 2016)

liverpool was a total disaster for them. diddyfiddler has a lot to answer for organising such a massive embarrassment. even worse the 30 odd Walsall Patriots who scuttled off embarrassed and didnt even need a plod protection squad. shit day for the far right. dover the return? i fucken doubt it.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 28, 2016)

Britain First chased out of Luton, Walsall fash embarrassed by poor turnout and no one noticed, and liverpool a total disaster.


----------



## framed (Feb 28, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> Britain First chased out of Luton, Walsall fash embarrassed by poor turnout and no one noticed, and liverpool a total disaster.



Any links for the Britain First thing in Luton?


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 28, 2016)

framed said:


> Any links for the Britain First thing in Luton?


fraid not. I got info etc from an antifa friend that I cant post. sorry.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 28, 2016)

framed said:


> Any links for the Britain First thing in Luton?



check this


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 29, 2016)

liverpool report:
Nazis: You’ll Always Walk Alone


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 1, 2016)

Another account

Reds Beat Nazis in Liverpool Return Match


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 1, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


> Another account
> 
> Reds Beat Nazis in Liverpool Return Match



Good fucking write up.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 4, 2016)

dover fash getting nicked before they go back
Dover protests latest: Seven more men CHARGED over criminal offences


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 9, 2016)

not entirely sure where to post this, so can go here

https://thebristolcable.org/2016/03/fascists-and-anti-fascist-activists-clash-in-stokes-croft/


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 11, 2016)

i think we need a new thread for 'antifascist news!' 
swindon anarchists report on failed fash attack on meeting. 
Fash in The Pan


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 12, 2016)

pointless demo in blackpool by infibellends today was  ignored by locals who were involved in ananti-fracking demo . Report from Preston AFN~: 
'Today saw the dregs of the Northwest Infidels and other small groupings of neo-nazis gather in Blackpool. Obviously still reeling from their humiliation in Liverpool and the fact many of them are due to arrested, they numbered an embarrassing 50-60 people. They were surprised to see that there was no militant anti-fascist turn out to counter them. Well guys we've got some news for you today we did a little pie and mash, we walked amongst you and had eyes on you all day. We collected info and took plenty of pictures including a nice little film of you attacking a female journalist. The fact is we are not a rent-a-mob who follows you around everywhere you go, we take you on when we choose! Today saw you standing on the promenade with your backs up to the railings, surrounded by the police. You were so insignificant people passed through the police lines without paying any attention to you, including cyclists and a dog walker. No-one listened to you other than your own deluded followers. Our highlight of the day was little jack Renshaw, he stood on his own and actually managed to string a few sentences together. Sadly for Jack all that it included was rants about Jews and other nazi ramblings. Jack's little dream of joining the army will soon lie in tatters once the footage is seen. As for the other nazis you stood around in the cold for a few hours while we laughed our heads off at you. We would like to thank the crews from the Northern Network that made it to Blackpool to carry out the Intel gathering. All footage will be uploaded over the next few days.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 12, 2016)

and here they are:


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 12, 2016)

Get In the sea


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 13, 2016)

worst ever demo? An 'ACAB demo' against plod.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 13, 2016)

and they got so bored and depressed ...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 13, 2016)

lol


----------



## raknor (Mar 18, 2016)

Also see TopCat  thread

Dover anti fascism action 02/04


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 18, 2016)

Terrible documentary on the EDL by the EDL.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 21, 2016)

as as antifascist scottish comrade said about edinburgh fash demo yesterday:
'The SDL, NWI, NWE and NA..Mair letters in the acronyms than folk oan the street.'
more pics here: 
Photos: Nazi Salutes on the Royal Mile as the SDL protest in Edinburgh


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 26, 2016)

neo nazis in swansea
'White pride' and Swansea Unites events in Swansea: Live coverage


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 26, 2016)

bail conditions and weather impinges on proudness!



they're in the top left corner by the way.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 26, 2016)

meanwhile in rotherham ...



edit: oh dear, the EDL must realise that it's over? 
EDL VIDEO and UPDATE: English Defence League protest in Rotherham


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 26, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> meanwhile in rotherham ...
> 
> View attachment 85077
> 
> ...



Having had the pleasure of meeting the new leader - he doesn't cut a very inspiring figure and there are big question marks hanging over his recent acquittal in Brighton.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 29, 2016)

good day out for swansea antifa, less good for 27 white homepride loafers! 

Swansea Antifa


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> good day out for swansea antifa, less good for 27 white homepride loafers!
> 
> Swansea Antifa


good homepride's awful


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 29, 2016)

or was it mothers pride?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2016)

fucking na kidletts didn't last long, despite their 'disguise' and 'infiltration'
also reckon there was 25 not 27


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 9, 2016)

North West Imbeciles usual nonces and fuckbuckets gather in pub, come out for a bit, then go back. 
Far-right group North West Infidels stage protest in Rochdale - latest updates

EDL Higher Wycombe 50 eejits and assorted fuckbugles: 
EDL to march through High Wycombe today


----------



## raknor (May 24, 2016)

Quick bump for the thread as there are a number of activities coming up in the next few weeks, starting with this Saturday 28th May

/www.facebook.com/kentarn/photos/a.1076977902313149.1073741827.1076973448980261/1237379289606342/?type=3&theater


----------



## raknor (May 24, 2016)

Saturday 4th June


----------



## TopCat (May 30, 2016)

Far Right group spotted outside Priory Hotel

Thirty five people and two nicked for violent disorder. My aching sides.


----------



## Red Sky (May 30, 2016)

TopCat said:


> Far Right group spotted outside Priory Hotel
> 
> Thirty five people and two nicked for violent disorder. My aching sides.



Paul Pitt's got a certain amount of form for this. He has one success and then flogs it into tne ground - Brighton, Cricklewood, Rotherham and now Dover. What he does have is the ability to whip these 'coalitions' up in the first place. Of course many on the far-right think he's a stooge.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2016)

*Leeds 
Sunday 5 June*
EMERGENCY CALL-OUT: Fascists Out of Leeds 05/06/16

Neo-Nazi activists have been sighted in Leeds City Centre, holding stalls under the guise of the “Vote Leave” anti-EU campaign. Those involved include ex-BNP front-man Mark Collett, his swastika-tattooed partner Eva Van Housen, and various members of the neo-nazi youth group National Action. They have publicly promised to “continue to hold Vote Leave stalls and leaflet up until the referendum” despite orders from the official Vote Leave campaign to stop doing so.

Leeds Anti-Fascist Network will be taking to the streets to show these people they’re not welcome in our city. We want you to join us. Further details to come, but be ready to travel to central Leeds for 11 am this coming Sunday, the 5th of June. From the Pennines to the sea, Yorkshire will be fascist free!


----------



## albionism (Jun 2, 2016)

For Sydney-siders


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 3, 2016)

Read All Abaht It! National Action May Be Rubbish Shocker!
Heil Grope-n-Fuhrer! Nonces, Nazis & National Action


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 4, 2016)

15 SW Infidels came to town, the antifa/ninjas had a good go at reaching their meeting point but forced back by the police In pictures: Far-right & anti-fascist protesters clash


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 6, 2016)

ddraig said:


> *Leeds
> Sunday 5 June*
> EMERGENCY CALL-OUT: Fascists Out of Leeds 05/06/16
> 
> ...



Mosley was pro Europe .this lot should be arguing for a Remain but reform vote.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Mosley was pro Europe .this lot should be arguing for a Remain but reform vote.


Maybe they take their cue from the league of empire loyalists and not the union movement


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe they take their cue from the league of empire loyalists and not the union movement



The fascist of today is not what is was in my day


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 6, 2016)

Robert Edwards who is I think one of the last surviving politically active Mosleyites is backing remain . Quite an astonishing letter in the Thanet Gazette reproduced in his paper
THE EU REFERENDUM DEBATE


----------



## spliff (Jun 9, 2016)

What a fucking charmer!






> "I look forward to the sales of removal cream someday. Though I ♥ my swastika, Adolf Hitler quote, SS motto, SS bolts & swastika eagle .... they will stay and I won't ever dislike those ones."


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 10, 2016)

That photo links to a Sun Article.

Extremists including a neo-Nazi with a swastika tattoo on her breast have infiltrated the Brexit campaign

I particularly like Collett's appeal:

“This has been the biggest turnout yet and we got a fantastic response from the public who were overwhelmingly in favour of voting to leave.

“There’s still over two weeks until the referendum, *so if you want to help get in touch!*”

Anyone in West Yorkshire willing to take him up on his offer?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> That photo links to a Sun Article.
> 
> Extremists including a neo-Nazi with a swastika tattoo on her breast have infiltrated the Brexit campaign
> 
> ...


see post 103 up there ^^


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2016)

United Patriots and Notts Casual Infidels teamed up today to bring an almost unstoppable force of 15 fascists to March through Nottingham. Sadly for them, they had chosen to meet up at a Wetherspoons in a narrow alley which was blocked off at both ends by police and anti fascists. 

After penning in the fash for an hour or so, the police tried to move them along their planned march route through the city centre with three police lines surrounding them, and were able to advance nearly six feet towards market square before realising that the antifascists weren't going to let them go anywhere, and eventually giving up and taking the fash out the other end of the alley and putting them on a specially comandeered bus back to the train station. The bus also had to be escorted by several lines of coppers and several vans with sirens blazing, thanks to antifascists blocking the road.

Hard to tell how many antis showed up because so many ordinary punters walking by who didn't even know about the fash demo joined in with us, but there were a couple of hundred opposing the fash at least. 

There were two or three arrests on our side, and a dozen or so black bloc spent a couple of hours in a police kettle, other than that a very good day.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 11, 2016)

ddraig said:


> see post 103 up there ^^



I saw that, I literally meant his offer for people to 'get in touch' rather than the call out.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2016)

ddraig said:


> *Leeds
> Sunday 5 June*
> EMERGENCY CALL-OUT: Fascists Out of Leeds 05/06/16
> 
> ...



Pretty sure I saw this Mark Collett geezer today, in amongst our lot


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 11, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Pretty sure I saw this Mark Collett geezer today, in amongst our lot


 Terrible security on your part if true.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 12, 2016)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Terrible security on your part if true.



Having looked at some more photos and asked around, we're now pretty sure it wasn't him.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice mini docu from the NE about refugees ending on the NEI demo at Bishop Auckland at the weekend.


----------



## philx (Jun 19, 2016)

didnt realise there were so many of them. They have busy month ahead.


----------



## spliff (Sep 16, 2016)

Just found this, not sure if it's the correct thread to bung it in, but hey!

Neo-Nazis Are Using a White-Only Homeless Charity to Spread Race Hate | VICE | United Kingdom


----------



## Nigel (Sep 17, 2016)

spliff said:


> Just found this, not sure if it's the correct thread to bung it in, but hey!
> 
> Neo-Nazis Are Using a White-Only Homeless Charity to Spread Race Hate | VICE | United Kingdom


Is this similar set of tactics/ stunt as that used by N at ional Anarchists in Bay Area, San Franc. U.S.; "White Cross Initiative"(sic) ?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 21, 2016)

Apparently p1e & m@sh et al & sarf east a11iance have made a call out in Pompey and Southampton early Oct. 2016


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2016)

spliff said:


> Just found this, not sure if it's the correct thread to bung it in, but hey!
> 
> Neo-Nazis Are Using a White-Only Homeless Charity to Spread Race Hate | VICE | United Kingdom


Been going on for some time in Essex


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 28, 2016)

Southampton this weekend - Portsmouth the weekend after.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1579190559054027/


----------



## jimmer (Sep 30, 2016)

Jewdas are holding a Yom Kippur Ball themed party to celebrate the 80th anniversary of the Battle of Cable Street and raise money for anti-fascist projects. This is the night before the anniversary march.





Tickets: http://nofastaran.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 30, 2016)

jimmer said:


> Jewdas are holding a Yom Kippur Ball themed party to celebrate the 80th anniversary of the Battle of Cable Street and raise money for anti-fascist projects. This is the night before the anniversary march.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which projects?


----------



## jimmer (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## raknor (Feb 22, 2017)

Been a bit remiss recently and seeing this mentioned in another thread, reminded me to update this one!!



This Saturday at 11am


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 22, 2017)

https://www.ld50gallery.com/talks/

some chart topping cunts in that list of speakers from 2016


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 25, 2017)

todays fash action: rotherham, for apparently the 17th time, and telford, home of islamic extremists?

Britain First protest in Telford - LIVE updates as march begins « Shropshire Star


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> https://www.ld50gallery.com/talks/
> 
> some chart topping cunts in that list of speakers from 2016


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> https://www.ld50gallery.com/talks/
> 
> some chart topping cunts in that list of speakers from 2016




using the wonder of google cache


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 25, 2017)

wowza - I think someone is monitoring this site- was def there a couple of days ago. will see if it is cached anywhere - its a pretty astounding list of arseholes

ach

brimelow and saunders- fuckin hell


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 25, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> wowza - I think someone is monitoring this site- was def there a couple of days ago.



There's an action of some description happening today. Leafleting, no idea if they'll get a visit. But they'll doubtlessly now be 'aware'.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 25, 2017)

the whole site has been wiped- including the hello intro page which was just a C&P of anti LD50 tweets and posts


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 25, 2017)

VIDEO: Anti-fascists clash with lone counter-protester at LD50 Gallery - Hackney Citizen

Looked like quite a good turnout from the photos on twitter.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 25, 2017)

EDL 150 soggy racists.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> VIDEO: Anti-fascists clash with lone counter-protester at LD50 Gallery - Hackney Citizen
> 
> Looked like quite a good turnout from the photos on twitter.


we've fallen a long way from 'by all accounts' to 'photos on twitter'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 25, 2017)

Britain First were out in Telford today, maybe a hundred of them opposed by about as many antifa + tuc folk. Police marched the fash about 300 yards from the train station to a layby outside an empty office building and back, but they didn't get anywere near the two local mosques they had initially planned on targetting. We popped in to see the people at the mosques after the festivities and they'd had no trouble all day.

Antifa were kettled in a car park next to the march route but an inspector who I can only assume was on his first day in the job agreed to let us out if we promised to go straight to the train station, which we didn't. Coppers spoiling for a fight and started waving batons at us at one point, but apart from a couple of people getting pushed around a bit no antifa were hurt or arrested. West Mercia police as far as I could tell had been unable to scare up a single non-white officer out of maybe 2-300 bodies out in uniform.

Not enough antifa numbers today, possibly due to EDL being out in Rotherham at the same time. Tactics also need looking at.

e2a: Reports that three antifascists were arrested, presumably among those who elected to stay in the police kettle.


----------



## rich! (Feb 25, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> VIDEO: Anti-fascists clash with lone counter-protester at LD50 Gallery - Hackney Citizen
> 
> Looked like quite a good turnout from the photos on twitter.



yeah I dragged myself down there, nice turnout, they did a little march up the A10 and the locals seemed to be in support (including some who joined the march) and the gallery was nicely closed.


----------



## Red Sky (Feb 26, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not enough antifa numbers today, possibly due to EDL being out in Rotherham at the same time. Tactics also need looking at.
> 
> .



There's been a rapid decline in the number of these set piece demos organised by the far right. That's led to a lack of enthusiasm among anti fascists to travel to them from around the country, the only way to realistically get the numbers there to employ any tactics other than hang around with the TUC/UAF crowd.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 3, 2017)

this saturday in Bristol!


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 5, 2017)

Bristol anti-fascists heavily outnumber 10 members of made-up 'firm' Poo & Mash.
They were supposed to be 'supporting' dead prison fascist Kevin 'Funny-Bunny' Crehan the bacon draping serial offender and racist thug. report from Bristol Anti-Fascists soon.
May The Farce Be With You!

oh and this
Violence flares in Bristol as far right and anti-fascists clash


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 11, 2017)

nice sticker 


.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 12, 2017)

In theory. I wouldn't organise around it though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> In theory. I wouldn't organise around it though.


Not least because the man's running along on his tod while the woman's taking care of the child. Maybe if the bloke slows down and lent a hand the child wouldn't be about to fall over.


----------



## Patteran (Mar 13, 2017)

waxoyl said:


> nice sticker
> 
> 
> .



(the women's team were in manchester on saturday, playing in a community tournament at FC United - you may already know this)


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 13, 2017)

Patteran said:


> (the women's team were in manchester on saturday, playing in a community tournament at FC United - you may already know this)


yes was at the match.won 1 nil. lots of stickers all over.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 14, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> VIDEO: Anti-fascists clash with lone counter-protester at LD50 Gallery - Hackney Citizen
> 
> Looked like quite a good turnout from the photos on twitter.


Saying it's now been shut down:


> The Shut Down LD50 campaign can happily disclose that the landlord of the LD50 Gallery has asked the tenants, Lucia Diego and Alexander Moss, to vacate the premises. The gallery sign has been taken down from the building at 2–4 Tottenham Road, Dalston, London, and there is no indication that any future events will be taking place in the space. As of April there will no longer be a racist cultural centre operating in Hackney.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 15, 2017)

waxoyl said:


> nice sticker
> 
> 
> .



A mate is involved, a mate now down in Manchester was also involved. I would guess he would have been there Saturday at the tourney.


----------



## BunglesFinger (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks like the dobbers formerly known as National Action are looking to relaunch themselves in Edinburgh on the 25th March at a white pride march. There's at least three counter demos I know of- this one, Scotland Against Trump have called a demo meeting at 12.45pm at the Market St entrance of Waverley Station (don't know who they are but seem game to try and block the route), plus there will be the usual UAF shitefest in the vicinity, too.
Something for everyone...


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 21, 2017)

interesting piece: 
Anti-fascism – working class, anti-capitalist or it’s useless


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 21, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> interesting piece:
> Anti-fascism – working class, anti-capitalist or it’s useless


Interesting both in brevity and providing no examples


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 22, 2017)

heavy manners continue hammering far right. 
'More than 60 people have now been jailed for the rioting that took place on Saturday, January 30. Kent Police figures up to November 24 showed that 62 people had already gone to prison out of a total of 80 arrested. A total 67 had been charged.' 
very few antifa arrested and the fash keep saying 'antifa get lighter sentences' but forget how much previous fash eejits usually have, like that arsehole 'bunny' crehan the former bacon draper.
Mosque attackers deny racism


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 22, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> heavy manners continue hammering far right.
> 'More than 60 people have now been jailed for the rioting that took place on Saturday, January 30. Kent Police figures up to November 24 showed that 62 people had already gone to prison out of a total of 80 arrested. A total 67 had been charged.'
> very few antifa arrested and the fash keep saying 'antifa get lighter sentences' but forget how much previous fash eejits usually have, like that arsehole 'bunny' crehan the former bacon draper.
> Mosque attackers deny racism



It's kind of cleared the field for Britain First. They're now calling for a 1st April central London demo following today's attack on Parliament.  No doubt hoping for the kind of boost that the Lee Rigby murder gave the EDL.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 24, 2017)

Suitable day for them to mobilise.


----------



## jimmer (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> It's kind of cleared the field for Britain First. They're now calling for a 1st April central London demo following today's attack on Parliament.  No doubt hoping for the kind of boost that the Lee Rigby murder gave the EDL.


the leadership of the edl are geniuses in comparison to the leadership of britain first


----------



## raknor (Mar 24, 2017)

jimmer said:


>




Beat me too it! Had just come on here to post that  

See some of you next Saturday


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 25, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> the leadership of the edl are geniuses in comparison to the leadership of britain first



I had the misfortune to be seated near the current leader of the EDL in court. He was playing a selection of fart noises off his phone, much to his amusement.  That doesn't speak well for your assessment of Mr Golding's brainpower.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 25, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> It's kind of cleared the field for Britain First. They're now calling for a 1st April central London demo following today's attack on Parliament.  No doubt hoping for the kind of boost that the Lee Rigby murder gave the EDL.


They were at the anti racism march in London last weekend, as they were the year before, except shitter. Last time there were about 20 of them on Eros in Piccadilly Circus, with two lines of cops around them. This time there were a dozen at most, stuck outside Ripleys Believe It Or Not, with cops literally five deep. All you could see were some flags and the tops of a few shaved heads.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> I had the misfortune to be seated near the current leader of the EDL in court. He was playing a selection of fart noises off his phone, much to his amusement.  That doesn't speak well for your assessment of Mr Golding's brainpower.


It indicates precisely how I gauge pg's intellect.


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 25, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They were at the anti racism march in London last weekend, as they were the year before, except shitter. Last time there were about 20 of them on Eros in Piccadilly Circus, with two lines of cops around them. This time there were a dozen at most, stuck outside Ripleys Believe It Or Not, with cops literally five deep. All you could see were some flags and the tops of a few shaved heads.



I gather that some of the anti racist types were a bit more pro active this year.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 25, 2017)

On hols in Venice [emoji90]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2017)

waxoyl said:


> On hols in Venice [emoji90]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in Barcelona a few years back, by chance around the catalan national day, 11 Sept. There was a big political market and I got a catalan AFA flag.


----------



## BunglesFinger (Mar 26, 2017)

Here's a good summary of yesterday's action against the white pride march in Edinburgh. Most effective antifascist mobilisation there's been here in a long time.
The Battle of Scotsman Steps: White Pride Marchers Humiliated in Edinburgh
Video from Red Front Republic here:


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 27, 2017)

they got humiliated. 
Ten arrested after sick White Pride march met with counter-protests in Edinburgh


----------



## jimmer (Mar 27, 2017)

Not that Facebook events are a reliable indicator of turnout for protests, but it looks like the far-right have around 2,500 people going or interested on their two events for Saturday in London. While anti-fascists have around 1,200 going or interested on their two events.

So there's a chance fascists could outnumber anti-fascists for the first time in London since the EDL protest on Whitehall in the days after Lee Rigby was killed.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 27, 2017)

jimmer said:


> Not that Facebook events are a reliable indicator of turnout for protests, but it looks like the far-right have around 2,500 people going or interested on their two events for Saturday in London. While anti-fascists have around 1,200 going or interested on their two events.
> 
> So there's a chance fascists could outnumber anti-fascists for the first time in London since the EDL protest on Whitehall in the days after Lee Rigby was killed.



If it's a Britain First event then it's no accurate indicator at all. There's a chance they might get a spike in support although that wasn't the case at Edinburgh on Saturday.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 27, 2017)

I should probably add that Saturday was fash proper so probably unpalatable for most who just want a dig at Muslims - so might mean nothing in terms of a spike.


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 27, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I should probably add that Saturday was fash proper so probably unpalatable for most who just want a dig at Muslims - so might mean nothing in terms of a spike.



It's always been the case (since 2009) that the anti Islam ultra nationalist brigade are more dangerous than the out and out Neo-Nazis.

I'm looking at the EDL event on FB and it's talking about 176 attendees though.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 27, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> It's always been the case (since 2009) that the anti Islam ultra nationalist brigade are more dangerous than the out and out Neo-Nazis.
> 
> I'm looking at the EDL event on FB and it's talking about 176 attendees though.



They attract bigger numbers. I don't think it makes them 'more dangerous' although we're sailing head on into subjectivity here.


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 27, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> They attract bigger numbers. I don't think it makes them 'more dangerous' although we're sailing head on into subjectivity here.



More dangerous in terms of potential mass appeal. Politically more dangerous.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 27, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> More dangerous in terms of potential mass appeal. Politically more dangerous.



I agree with that to a point, the normalising of racism. Although I'd argue UKIP are the most lethal when it comes to that.
They want a level of respectability also which creates a drag on Nationalism proper. It neuteres the movemement also.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 27, 2017)

I have a feeling that BF are signing up for their own event with their fake Facebook followers.


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 27, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I agree with that to a point, the normalising of racism. Although I'd argue UKIP are the most lethal when it comes to that.
> They want a level of respectability also which creates a drag on Nationalism proper. It neuteres the movemement also.



I don't think the EDL will recover (see comment re the calibre of the leadership earlier) but it should be remembered that between 2009 and 2011 their roadshow was pulling a couple of thousand pretty up for it people onto the streets at least once a month.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 27, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> I don't think the EDL will recover (see comment re the calibre of the leadership earlier) but it should be remembered that between 2009 and 2011 their roadshow was pulling a couple of thousand pretty up for it people onto the streets at least once a month.



I can't ignore them being in their tens in the NE circa 2013 then pulling 1,000+ in Newcastle following Rigby, no. But that bounce didn't last. Plus I'd argue it's daft to oppose them the rare times they have public support.
But then they still deserve shit for being fascist cunts so it's a tough call.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 28, 2017)

Good ant-fascist turnout at the weekend! 
World Wide Washout


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 28, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have a feeling that BF are signing up for their own event with their fake Facebook followers.



yes, you're right. they buy likes for Facebook and Youtube and they really haven't developed beyond their, now restricted, 'mosque invasions.' And the awful Jayda Fransen waving her cross around looks nutty.


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 29, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I can't ignore them being in their tens in the NE circa 2013 then pulling 1,000+ in Newcastle following Rigby, no. But that bounce didn't last. Plus I'd argue it's daft to oppose them the rare times they have public support.
> But then they still deserve shit for being fascist cunts so it's a tough call.



I don't know about the NE but the EDL still got six or seven hundred out in Manchester a month or so before the Lee Rigby murder.


----------



## 19force8 (Mar 29, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> World Wide Washout


We need more misogyny in the anti-fascist movement.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Mar 29, 2017)

19force8 said:


> We need more misogyny in the anti-fascist movement.


Yes kind of weird article that one. Not sure why the last paragraph was needed. Kind of devalues the whole article for me.


----------



## jimmer (Mar 29, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I have a feeling that BF are signing up for their own event with their fake Facebook followers.


I doubt they're going to that much effort to push this. But going through the event there are a lot of people saying they're going who would have to fly to the UK to attend or who would find themselves very unwelcome due to their skin colours if they did show up.

I'm not suggesting that because they've got more than 2k interested or going, all of those people will show up. But if they've got that much interest in the event then it shows they will probably have larger numbers than on any of their protests before. Plus Tommy Robinson is plugging the event:



From other tweets I've seen it looks like Robinson is mobilising the old EDL security crew/leadership to go with him. I've also seen a large number of far-right activists on social media saying they're planning on attending. So we should be assuming the far-right numbers for Saturday are going to be big. Definitely in the hundreds, possibly in the thousands. I will be shocked if this isn't the largest far-right mobilisation in London since the EDL in Tower Hamlets.

I will also be surprised if they don't fail to build a coherent movement off the back of this, like post-Lee Rigby, I can't see the bounce lasting. But who knows?


----------



## jimmer (Mar 29, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> World Wide Washout


It would be good for anti-fascism if you found another hobby.


----------



## chilango (Mar 29, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> Good ant-fascist turnout at the weekend!
> World Wide Washout



ffs, really? sort it out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2017)

About 10 southeast alliance in trafalgar Sq, on the plinth of the column. Got a few pics. Some auld fit cops videoing, didn't hang about to exchange pleasantries.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> Good ant-fascist turnout at the weekend!
> World Wide Washout


Not your finest hour


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2017)

jimmer said:


> I doubt they're going to that much effort to push this. But going through the event there are a lot of people saying they're going who would have to fly to the UK to attend or who would find themselves very unwelcome due to their skin colours if they did show up.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that because they've got more than 2k interested or going, all of those people will show up. But if they've got that much interest in the event then it shows they will probably have larger numbers than on any of their protests before. Plus Tommy Robinson is plugging the event:
> 
> ...



I get your point but I think that TR is appearing to be more important than he is in practice right now. I'm not an expert on far right politics but I do know a bit about social media and he's recently been gaining profile from association with elements there who are retweeting/sharing him whose reader base aren't generally connected with action on the ground - that Paul Watson for a start. It might give him a warm feeling to be retweeted a lot, and it might get the attention of journos who spend their time on Twitter anyway, but it doesn't necessarily mean much apart from that.

Anyway I guess we'll see. I'd go along tomorrow but I won't be in the country.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 31, 2017)

He's trying to attain any kind of relevance again and there's groups who will gladly assist in that. Also, has he had cosmetic work done on his teeth?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 31, 2017)

With regards tomorrow !
People are aware of special police powers and conditions with regard both Britain First/EDL & UAF Demos & Marches ?

Conditions Imposed On Marches And Demonstrations, Central London !
The Metropolitan Police (via Public) / Conditions imposed on marches and demonstrations, central London


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 31, 2017)

A defence strategy is feigning ignorance to the fact so broadcasting it isn't particularly helpful (although I accept you had good intentions). 

2. Section 12/14 of the Public Order Act | Green and Black Cross


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 31, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> A defence strategy is feigning ignorance to the fact so broadcasting it isn't particularly helpful (although I accept you had good intentions).
> 
> 2. Section 12/14 of the Public Order Act | Green and Black Cross



Don't think anyone's going to end up in court over having read it here. 

The UAF have ended up with a static , perhaps meaning that they haven't negotiated with the cops this time. AFN are saying to meet in Trafalgar Square, a tricky spot to leave from but what's the alternative?


----------



## Red Sky (Mar 31, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> About 10 southeast alliance in trafalgar Sq, on the plinth of the column. Got a few pics. Some auld fit cops videoing, didn't hang about to exchange pleasantries.



Paul's rather had his thunder stolen hasn't he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> View attachment 103272 He's trying to attain any kind of relevance again and there's groups who will gladly assist in that. Also, has he had cosmetic work done on his teeth?


3rd from left, is he auld enough to be in a pub in the evening?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 31, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> Don't think anyone's going to end up in court over having read it here.
> 
> The UAF have ended up with a static , perhaps meaning that they haven't negotiated with the cops this time. AFN are saying to meet in Trafalgar Square, a tricky spot to leave from but what's the alternative?



Not wise to discuss strategy on here but there are alternatives.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 31, 2017)

I actually think the AFN strategy is potentially walking into mass arrests but yeah if the idea is to blockade there has to be a meeting point etc.


----------



## Mation (Apr 1, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> Good ant-fascist turnout at the weekend!
> World Wide Washout


What the actual fuck?


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 1, 2017)

jimmer said:


> I doubt they're going to that much effort to push this. But going through the event there are a lot of people saying they're going who would have to fly to the UK to attend or who would find themselves very unwelcome due to their skin colours if they did show up.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that because they've got more than 2k interested or going, all of those people will show up. But if they've got that much interest in the event then it shows they will probably have larger numbers than on any of their protests before. Plus Tommy Robinson is plugging the event:
> 
> ...




300 tops between both organisations is what the press is saying. Bit of a ding doing when. Tommy Robinson put in an appearance.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 1, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> 300 tops between both organisations is what the press is saying. Bit of a ding doing when. Tommy Robinson put in an appearance.



I wondered what that commotion was about. The cops had an interesting strategy. Literally tire out Antifa who eventually got shuffled off along Whitehall and then disappeared  before marching the fash through and not much opposition being  there. I think people need to rethink the whole getting ourselves kettled thing.


----------



## jimmer (Apr 3, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> 300 tops between both organisations is what the press is saying. Bit of a ding doing when. Tommy Robinson put in an appearance.


Yeah, I'm surprised. I was expecting them to do a lot better.


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 3, 2017)

Physical Resistance festival


Anti-fascist cultural event happening in Brighton this weekend.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 3, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> Physical Resistance festival
> 
> 
> Anti-fascist cultural event happening in Brighton this weekend.



Wasn't there a fiasco at a previous event over the racial mix (or lack thereof) of the booked acts?


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 3, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Wasn't there a fiasco at a previous event over the racial mix (or lack thereof) of the booked acts?



I wouldn't say a fiasco, more a bunch of US based intersectionalist Tumblr arseholes threatening the bands and the venue with being denounced as racists. All on social media of course. That was a while ago. Is it a famous incident?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 3, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> I wouldn't say a fiasco, more a bunch of US based intersectionalist Tumblr arseholes threatening the bands and the venue with being denounced as racists. All on social media of course. That was a while ago. Is it a famous incident?



About a year ago? It went through the grapevine yeah.


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 3, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> About a year ago? It went through the grapevine yeah.



The Twitter storm ended iirc when the gig goers sallied forth to confront an immigration raid happening just up the road.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 3, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> The Twitter storm ended iirc when the gig goers sallied forth to confront an immigration raid happening just up the road.



I caught the gist of the tale but had assumed it was revellers rather than tumblr twats. Do they scour events pages looking for things to denounce?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 3, 2017)

It wouldn't surprise me. I don't get to see this stuff as I don't do twitter.


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 3, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I caught the gist of the tale but had assumed it was revellers rather than tumblr twats. Do they scour events pages looking for things to denounce?



I can only assume that's what they do. The bone of contention was apparently that there were no PoC playing at the 'Punk  against Racism " gig. This was actually flat out wrong but the organisers refused to argue in those terms (Hey Derek, put the bass down and come over here a minute to be our token black mate). So the Tumblr twats started spamming the bands and anyone they thought might listen.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 3, 2017)

Fucking hell!  Tell them they can't use computers unless they're gay as they're culturally appropriating it from Turing.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 4, 2017)

So all in all what's the reckoning on UAF/SUTR performance and tactics at the weekend ?
They refused to be stuck away from any action in Embankment !
I'm not trying to get online discussion of tactics as that could be counterproductive just personal perspective on issue without too much disclosure !


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 4, 2017)

Were UaF not part of the original picket (?) by Waterstones? If not then they should have been there but then my critique is about getting ourselves kettled. 
Drop the masks and flags, blend in with the tourists. In nearby bars or museums or whatever. Then appear en-masse at the right moment. 
Easier said than done I know but there were quite a lot of antifascists on the periphery that were free to move about as they weren't dressed in demo chic. 
Unfortunately the picket that the police successfully beat along Whitehall formed the centre of gravity that everyone followed. I think there was like twenty of us max when the fash march appeared and we still weren't clocked as Antifa. 
The irony of the disguise. It indicates who you are.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 4, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Were UaF not part of the original picket (?) by Waterstones? If not then they should have been there but then my critique is about getting ourselves kettled.
> Drop the masks and flags, blend in with the tourists. In nearby bars or museums or whatever. Then appear en-masse at the right moment.
> Easier said than done I know but there were quite a lot of antifascists on the periphery that were free to move about as they weren't dressed in demo chic.
> Unfortunately the picket that the police successfully beat along Whitehall formed the centre of gravity that everyone followed. I think there was like twenty of us max when the fash march appeared and we still weren't clocked as Antifa.
> The irony of the disguise. It indicates who you are.



Yeah think so they were on the other side of road near Trafalgar Square when it looked like they were being kettled !
Sympathetic to what your saying on our part !
There were so many plod there it would have been extremely difficult for a successful outcome I think !


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 4, 2017)

Nigel said:


> Yeah think so they were on the other side of road near Trafalgar Square when it looked like they were being kettled !
> Sympathetic to what your saying on our part !
> There were so many plod there it would have been extremely difficult for a successful outcome I think !



It's difficult to say what a successful outcome would be in central London. Both sides outnumbered by the police.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 4, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> It's difficult to say what a successful outcome would be in central London. Both sides outnumbered by the police.



I agree with this. It's almost a pointless exercise. But needs must.


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 4, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I agree with this. It's almost a pointless exercise. But needs must.



Not arguing against mobilising it's always worth doing that. The trouble is that no one knew how big a "bounce" the far right would get. If there had been a couple of thousand of them then gathering in small groups waiting for the moment might have ended up a very bad idea.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 4, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> Not arguing against mobilising it's always worth doing that. The trouble is that no one knew how big a "bounce" the far right would get. If there had been a couple of thousand of them then gathering in small groups waiting for the moment might have ended up a very bad idea.


I have to agree with this. I thought they could get 1500 or so and even if we were in one big group we would have been vulnerable.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 4, 2017)

Fair point. It's easier to critique in hindsight rather than foresight. 
Although, 
If you're not dressed in demo chic and the far right did have a bounce I'm not sure how antifascists would be at risk by blending in with tourists. The point I'm making pertains to the tactics of the state rather than fash numbers.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 4, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Fair point. It's easier to critique in hindsight rather than foresight.
> Although,
> If you're not dressed in demo chic and the far right did have a bounce I'm not sure how antifascists would be at risk by blending in with tourists. The point I'm making pertains to the tactics of the state rather than fash numbers.


I pretty much agree with you.


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 9, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> Physical Resistance festival
> 
> 
> Anti-fascist cultural event happening in Brighton this weekend.



Cracking day yesterday by all accounts. 

Good bouts, excellent atmosphere. 

Football today.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 11, 2017)

A tribute to Saffiyah Khan
https://malatesta32.wordpress.com/…/04/11/anti-fascist-hero/


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 11, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> A tribute to Saffiyah Khan
> https://malatesta32.wordpress.com/…/04/11/anti-fascist-hero/




"whiff of the prison yard" ? What's that smell like then?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2017)

What A Difference A Fortnight Makes, etc.



> However, we are not the kind of people to draw comparisons between mucky sports socks and the lady Infidels despite the fact that they’re both baggy, smelly and take as much spunk as you can throw at them! No! Absolutely not cos that’s just rude! We would merely suggest that, whilst awaiting the return of their incarcerated beaus, female fascists prune their ‘Lady Flowers’ which are no doubt sprouting like Chris Bonnington’s beard down the sides of their odiferous leggings – to paraphrase Milton’s Paradise Lost.





> In a casual acceptance of misogynist violence he also claims she was ‘lucky’ she still had her teeth which sounds like bullying women to me – and just the thing the EDL were protesting against on Saturday.
> 
> Crossland described Saffiyah as ‘dirty’ and unwashed’ which is enormously ironic given his inability to shave properly and who has a strong whiff of the prison yard about him.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm guessing we're not the target audience.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I'm guessing we're not the target audience.


Who is, then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> A tribute to Saffiyah Khan
> https://malatesta32.wordpress.com/…/04/11/anti-fascist-hero/


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 11, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Who is, then?



The fash.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The fash.


Ah, a cunning ploy to seem as dickish as possible. My mind cannot even conceive of the tactical edge that this might be designed to draw, so it must be fiendishly clever.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Apr 11, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Ah, a cunning ploy to seem as dickish as possible. My mind cannot even conceive of the tactical edge that this might be designed to draw, so it must be fiendishly clever.



Me neither. But I'm guessing it's to wind them up and we're just, err, inconvenient critics?


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 11, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> "whiff of the prison yard" ? What's that smell like then?


porridge. and old trainers.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 11, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> What A Difference A Fortnight Makes, etc.


just keeping you on your toes, luvvy!


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 11, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> porridge. and old trainers.



Good one.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Apr 12, 2017)

Red Sky said:


> Good one.


It's an ancient pop culture reference: "They smelt of pubs, and Wormwood Scrubs, and too many right wing meetings" The Jam/Paul Weller, Down In The Tubestation At Midnight.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 12, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> just keeping you on your toes, luvvy!



You think that misogynist shit is OK, then?


----------



## albionism (May 3, 2017)

On the off chance that there's anyone 
from Melbourne  on these boards.


----------



## albionism (May 17, 2017)

On the off-chance there's anyone from the Brisbane 
area on these boards, get yourself down to this!


----------



## Anudder Oik (Oct 7, 2017)

A spanish fascist and his chums intend to go hunting Catalans in Camden town tonite, according to this tweet that just appeared in a local catalan newspaper. They intend to do a route and smash windows where they see independentist flags, then have some beers.

Here's the tweet where he makes it an open invite.

'Españoles en Londres', un grupo de Facebook que invita a «cazar independentistas»


----------



## Anudder Oik (Oct 7, 2017)

It would seem it was yesterday and the police were warned.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2017)

Anudder Oik said:


> A spanish fascist and his chums intend to go hunting Catalans in Camden town tonite, according to this tweet that just appeared in a local catalan newspaper. They intend to do a route and smash windows where they see independentist flags, then have some beers.
> 
> Here's the tweet where he makes it an open invite.
> 
> 'Españoles en Londres', un grupo de Facebook que invita a «cazar independentistas»


Yeh. It helps if callouts are for events in the future and not the past


----------



## Anudder Oik (Oct 7, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. It helps if callouts are for events in the future and not the past



You are right, however, this bit of news just went up half an hour ago in a local newspaper here, so I thought it was tonite. Tomorrow in Barcelona there will be a rally of thousands of anti-catalan protestors waving spanish flags and celebrating the violence dished out by the police during the referendum. Today, in the city where I live, they were out in force, at least 3000 knuckle draggers, chanting "viva la guardia civil". They are mobilizing everywhere now as a reaction to the catalan referendum and so the specimen in London might very well feel boosted by what is happening in Spain this weekend. 

If anyone is in Camden, then they should be aware of what might happen there this weekend. The scum in the tweet says they were meeting up at Camden lock to do a recce (yesterday) and that if the Catalans didn't take down the flags they would return and break their windows. All members of this group will have a spanish flag on their clothes or even be draped in a whole flag, so not difficult to spot. Anyone sporting a spanish flag this weekend should be considered as dodgy as fuck.


----------



## Anudder Oik (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks like the spanish fascist who wanted to hunt Catalans in camden has been sorted by online pressure. A Twitter account solely dedicated to hunting him and getting him sacked from his job at Zara has, i think, had some results. His facebook account is already down and he is claiming that he isn't even in the country.

#FascistaZara hashtag on Twitter


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 20, 2017)

Looks like Jay-Da and paul turned up at the latest Justice for Chelsey march in Sunderland, banged on about stuff for a while and Jayda got herself nicked in some shoddily engineered PR art happening.   Its a bit fucking early to go for martyrdom Jay-Da, the season doesn't start until Easter.


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 20, 2017)

the current MO of BF (or Jay-Paul) is to maximise publicity, get more coverage and be seen as some kind of edgy non-racist racist group whilst inflating the victim balloons and whining. tedious eejits. as usual, they dont see the endgame and dont realise that all these arrests pretty much disqualify them from achieving political positions.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Oct 24, 2017)

The comments below this are  even by Independent-infested-with-far-right -trolls standards
Far-right extremists targeting UK as they 'weaponise internet culture'


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 28, 2017)

Scores attend far right rally in Stoke-on-Trent


----------



## raknor (Oct 31, 2017)

This Sat in Bromley

www.facebook.com/londonantifascists/photos/a.654636877883458.1073741828.654619391218540/2144286675585130/?type=3&theater


----------



## raknor (Oct 31, 2017)

And on Sunday in Glasgow


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 3, 2017)

Tommy Robinson has pulled out of his Book signing event in Newcastle this weekend after the venue found out who he was and that is was booked under another name. He may have lost his deposit for the post signing nibbles and disco he paid up front for. The Cunt.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 3, 2017)

Is that name of the boozer for the after-do?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 3, 2017)

I wish it was.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 3, 2017)

Celtic had a good go at his last NE book signing in Sunderland In July I think - he chose to hold his do on that day & to wear a rangers shirt when the mackems and the Celtics were have a pre season


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 3, 2017)

Britain First 'patriots' march now a static demo outside the police station at Bromley South.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> Britain First 'patriots' march now a static demo outside the police station at Bromley South.


might as well start it in the cells as that's where i expect it to end.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 4, 2017)

Tommy Robonsons book launch Manchester




venue holds 8000, attendance about 200

Meanwhile at the Manchester Gin Festival


----------



## 19force8 (Nov 7, 2017)

From Nie-Patrioci UK  (@NiePatrioci_en) on Twitter


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 8, 2017)

Durham 25th Nov


----------



## jimmer (Mar 6, 2018)

This Sunday in London:


----------



## TopCat (Mar 7, 2018)

jimmer said:


> This Sunday in London:



Cunningly organised for Mothers Day as we anti fash love our mums.


----------

